# Brothe PE Design 10 Help



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am extremely new to embroidery and ive been studying digitizing because i prefer to do as much i can inhouse. I have a image im working on but im stuck .I uploaded a image to show along with my question. In the image i have a mouth of a bear in red.To the left of the mouth ,im missing a little thread,how could i go about adding this in?


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

it looks like you're doing the yellow as a satin stitch. i don't think its missing stitches, it just looks like your angles are off. if you make that satin stitch more of an oval, so that the ends meet up, it will be smoother. hard to describe. instead of angling the stitches it would connect straight on. if you want to send me the file i can fix it for you real quick so you can see what i mean...


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would send the file but its a customers design and they asked me not to.I think i understand what you mean by the angle,but im almost sure its missing because i isolated the red area and its shorter on the left side.I used the auto punch,i might have to go back and do it manually. Can i manually make the red area and merge it back in?


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just visited your site and your examples are impressive.I like the playing cards ,king and queen.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

m2k1999 said:


> I just visited your site and your examples are impressive.I like the playing cards ,king and queen.


thanks!

if you want, just send me that one particular stitch group...you don't have to send the whole design...i could at least show you what i mean...


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

How can i send it that way, if you dont mind me asking ,ive never done that before,im just now learning pe design.


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay ive figured it out now here is the file.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i fixed it, but email me directly if you don't mind so i can send it back to you. i have some other suggestions.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jun 3, 2021)

Good Morning,
My embroidery always starts in the centre.
Is it possible to alter the start position?


----------

